# Kabelhalterung für Mobile Panels



## smartie (18 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich schon überall gesucht habe und den Siemens Support auch schon genervt habe muss ich jetzt einfach mal euch fragen:

Für die Mobile Panel von Siemens gibt es ja die Wandhalterung *6AV6 574-1AF04-4AA0* zu kaufen.

Bei vielen Kunden habe ich schon gesehen das es eine Kabelhalterung gibt die man unten an die Wandhalterung montiert.
(In der Wandhalterung gibt es dafür auch schon vorgebohrte Löcher)

Weder in irgend einem Katalog,noch im Internet und schon gar nicht beim Siemens Support gibt es diesen Artikel.

Da ich die Kabelhalterung aber wie gesagt schon bei vielen Kunden gesehen habe nehme ich mal an dass man die auch kaufen kann.

Im Anhang habe ich mal eine Skizze dazu erstellt.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen 

smartie


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2011)

Schaue mal bei KEBA. Die bauen für SIEMENS die ganze MOBILE-Technik. Die stellen garantiert auch die Halter her und, wenn du Glück hast, auch 
das Rundstahlkonstrukt.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 April 2011)

Wenn es nicht gerade ein Vermögen kosten soll, würde ich es mal
im nächsten Baumarkt versuchen.

http://www.household-discounter.de/...uche-zubehoer/gardena-wandschlauchhalter.html


----------



## smartie (19 April 2011)

Hi Frank,

vielen Dank für den Tip mit Fa. KEBA. - Ich habe festgestellt das es die Wandhalterung vom Typ KeTop WB095 auch bei Moeller zu kaufen gibt.

Allerdings 4,5 - 5 Wochen Lieferzeit. - Preislich mit etwa 85 € ganz ok.

Mit dem Bild habe ich mich jetzt noch einmal an Siemens gewendet, ob die damit vielleicht was anfangen können ...

Heute Nachmittag will sich auch noch ein Vertriebler von KEBA direkt bei mir melden, vielleicht gehts da ja ein bisschen schneller.

Die Idee mit der Gartenschlauchhalterung ist zwar mit Sicherheit preiswert, aber ob der Kunde damit einverstanden ist !??? 

Danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 April 2011)

ohne Quatsch wir machen das, die sehen nur ein bischen anders aus


----------



## smartie (19 April 2011)

Klar, prinzipiell kann ich mir das schon vorstellen mit der Gartenschlauchhalterung. 

- Nur in DEM Fall, bei DEM Kunden halt nicht.


----------

